# Curved track banked?



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Looking at some layouts, the curves look like they are slightly banked, like they have somewhat of a super elevation around them. Is this an optical illusion or do people raise the outside of their curves on some layouts to reduce centrifical force? Or am I imagining things?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Some old O track was actually made superelevated (banked). We had a bit of discussion about this in a couple of threads:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6084

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3736

Regards,

TJ


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

SRV1 said:


> Looking at some layouts, the curves look like they are slightly banked, like they have somewhat of a super elevation around them. Is this an optical illusion or do people raise the outside of their curves on some layouts to reduce centrifical force? Or am I imagining things?


I've done it in places on past layouts, as one or more engines would derail in the curve if it wasn't elevated. They would'nt derail in all the curves, just certain ones. And those I had to elevate, were usually not a lot, but just enough. After I did this, no more problems. My blue book Athearn GP35s, GP9s and SW1500s seemed to be the only ones that ever had this problem. My Atlas, Athearn RTRs and Bachmann models have never seemed to have a problem with curves not being elevated.

Routerman


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

On my 4x8 O27 layout I had the outside loop curves banked, really cut down on locomotives on the floor.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Real roads super elevate their track for safety and speed. Kato even offers it in both HO and N. About a 1/16" is enough, with a careful transition into and out of it. It is pretty cool watching a lashup of three or four diesels (model or real) leaning into it under load....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I banked the O-gauge curves about 1/8", the 1/16" would probably be about right for HO I would think.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Great info. Thanks everyone.


----------

